# Nishiyama



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 15, 2005)

I believe I got lucky yesterday. While in Columbus, my wife pointed out a little bookshop lodged in an old church. Loving books, I stopped there and lingered for a bit.

Upstairs, in one of the used book areas, I found several tomes involving karate. I selected one to purchase. Now, I selected it for three reasons:

1) It had a linen cover

2) It was marked $1.95 (US)

3) I recognized the name, Nishiyama

I looked at it closer when I got home and checked it on the web. It is, indeed, Karate by _Hidetaka Nishiyama_ Amazon Link. Moreover, it's marked 'First Edition, Fourteenth Printing' inside the first page.

Lucky, lucky me 

I also bought The Essential Tao. I lost my other copy.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow, sounds like quite a find. Good for you!

(Makes me wish I could read.)


----------



## arnisador (Dec 15, 2005)

Good deal! I love getting old books.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 15, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Good deal! I love getting old books.


 
I would've bought it for the cover alone.  Now, I see it's listing for $49.95 on amazon...I'm even more tickled.


----------



## bignick (Dec 15, 2005)

Mmmmm...old book smell...hell, new book smell...books are great...


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 15, 2005)

You've got me interested in going to some of my old haunts and scouring the shelves


----------



## Navarre (Dec 15, 2005)

I have a book that tells me about "The Places You Will Go". It has an odd sort of rhyming canter but is apparently written as a powerful motivational tool. 

The illustrations haven't been very useful but it has good self-defense advise. For instance, it cautions me to "not go down any not-so-good street".

Is this a good reference source for training?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 15, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I have a book that tells me about "The Places You Will Go". It has an odd sort of rhyming canter but is apparently written as a powerful motivational tool.
> 
> The illustrations haven't been very useful but it has good self-defense advise. For instance, it cautions me to "not go down any not-so-good street".
> 
> Is this a good reference source for training?


 
I have long said, 'I will practice in a box/I will practice with a fox/I will practice here or there/I will practice anywhere'.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 15, 2005)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> You've got me interested in going to some of my old haunts and scouring the shelves


 
It's going to be a new passtime for me, as well.


----------

